
Introducing Mavo: Create Web Apps Entirely by Writing HTML - robin_reala
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2017/05/introducing-mavo/
======
meanderer
The most interesting part to me is the integration of RDFa -- not just adding
semantic marks, but using them in data binding etc.

Is there any plan to support microdata?

Also, how does it interact with existing JS libraries / code? IMO it will
accelerate its growth if it can be used with current technology.

------
vineet
The projects site is here: [http://mavo.io/](http://mavo.io/)

